# Deck Painting on 17' boat



## AznAngler (Nov 17, 2008)

I thinking about repainting the deck of my boat. behind the console, where the seats are at and around it. The paint is cracking and startig to lift. Any insight or suggestion on how to start?

So far, i'm getting:

Use paint striper
Sand down with angle grinder
prep coat
2 coats of rolled non-skid deck paint

Am I missing anything else? Anyone else done this before and can let me know what to look out for before i start this mini project. Any help would be appreciated! :brew:


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

paint stripper will be useless on the gelcoat.Grind the loose gelcoat until you get to gelcoat that is still adhered to the floor ,80-100 grit on the rest of the area, on the areas that give you trouble use a wire brush to rough up the surface , blow the area clean ,wipe it down with denatured alcohol or acetoe and apply your paint . if you need any more info just let me know...............................D


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

also , be careful with the grinder it will leave "half moons" in your floor if you stay in one area to long ,and the paint will not hide them...........................................................D


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

First an angle grinder is just that, a grinder. Unless you plan on using a sanding disc I would only use it to strip heavy corrosion. If you still want to use it as a sander it will not give a smooth finish to apply you new coating. My suggestion is to get a dual action sander this way you can get the bad away with a coarser grit then finish with a finer grit paper. If you got an air compressor your better of with an air sander but a electric will work. Cost of the disc is the biggest difference. The DA will work on wood also, nice smooth surface.

GED


----------

